# new years ride



## walker

i think its far enough in advance to plan this. since the meet and greet ride got jacked up. lets get together for new years be safer than being on the streets . can be kid friendly till they go to bed then the adults can cut loose.. i can probably get a few tx folks to car pool together. make it a central location.i know it becomes a pissing match between alot of parks. i personally would like a park that we can ride all night if we want to.. and since kids will be involved that re ok with fireworks.. lets get the ball rolling..


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That sounds like a good time to me. I'm interested. Are we talking about the weekend, or actually new years Eve?

To the Batcave!


----------



## filthyredneck

Looking at the schedule....I'm working nights that weekend, but i'll be off jan 1st-3rd which is actually during the week. So I most likely will have to sit out on this one. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

filthyredneck said:


> Looking at the schedule....I'm working nights that weekend, but i'll be off jan 1st-3rd which is actually during the week. So I most likely will have to sit out on this one.
> 
> "Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


wuss !!!!! i havent even loked at the calender to see what day new years is on .. to be honest . we could either do the 28th threw 30th . or 4th threw the 6th.. just see what everyone agrees on


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm on nights the 28-30, and working days the 4-6. Only off the week days in between those dates. I'm screwed either way.

And who you callin a wuss? Dont get me started on how you backed out on "filthystock" bwahaha
"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker

how could i back out on something i named ?? exactly.. worked called cant help that ..


----------



## filthyredneck

Uh huh.....beep, beep, beep....dont crawfish now buddy. Sooner or later i'll get your arse down here 2 ride (and you can bring the wifey too). I'm only up on ya by about 6 or so 

Seriously though, New Years ride doesnt look good for me right now....however, last year production had slowed down so much by the end of the year that they cut everybody back on hours, maybe it'll work out for that to happen again.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## browland

if meeting in the midle is towards la/ms ill be in


----------



## walker

yes browland thats kinda what we are trying to figure out ..kinda thinkin red creek


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Now wait a dang min.....throwing me around like that!!! 

BWAHAHAHA, I'll have to look at my schedule too. I have heard lots of good things about red creek from some of my south La peeps that ride there. You tube has a few vids of the park and some riding groups have posted a few. Check um out!!!


----------



## walker

yea i've watched a few videos . i would like for everyone to come to river run but thats just to far some people especially after the holidays..


----------



## Polaris425

If ya'll do Red Creek and it aint BUT FREZZEN Cold then me & the wife might could make that. If it's too cold she wont go.


----------



## Injected

Polaris425 said:


> If ya'll do Red Creek and it aint BUT FREZZEN Cold then me & the wife might could make that. If it's too cold she wont go.


What exactly are you calling butt freakin cold?:lmao::biggrin:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Polaris425 said:


> If ya'll do Red Creek and it aint BUT FREZZEN Cold then me & the wife might could make that. If it's too cold she wont go.


If that's her choice, leave her tail at home. Come on out and freeze your butt with the rest of us Jon. Kidding, but seriously, I hope we can make this happen.

To the Batcave!


----------



## JstWantoRide

Red creek is 21 hrs away from me 

Have fun!


----------



## sumfarmer

Is this open to anyone??


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Not anyone...
Everyone!!! Y'all come on! 

To the Batcave!


----------



## Polaris425

hahaha... we'll I've ridden on NY day before, but it wasnt THAT cold that day, like maybe 50's once it warmed up.


----------



## walker

sumfarmer said:


> Is this open to anyone??


 
yes open to all members.. i hope everyone can agree on a time and place ..


----------



## mossyoak54

The location is what determines whether i make it or not.


----------



## DaveMK1

The wife and I and a few others would be down for it up at red creek. Probably wont stay over night seeing how we only live 45 minutes from there and we have a 3 year old. Let us know when you get a solid date.


----------



## walker

i'm leaning towards red creek .. but whats better the weekend before new years or the weekend after new years .. come on people lol


----------



## DaveMK1

weekend after works for us


----------



## J2!

The weekend before would probably get in the way of alot of peoples Christmas plans. I haven't been to Red Creek in a couple years, been wanting to go back for quite a while now. Even though the sand there is HE!! on bearings and stuff, it's a great place. Only thing for me is we are getting VERY busy at work so not sure how the work load will be at that time until it gets alot closer and that will determin whether I can make this ride or not. Hopefully it will work out, I do have some vacation time but when we're busy I really don't feel right taking off ya know ??


----------



## walker

J2! said:


> The weekend before would probably get in the way of alot of peoples Christmas plans. I haven't been to Red Creek in a couple years, been wanting to go back for quite a while now. Even though the sand there is HE!! on bearings and stuff, it's a great place. Only thing for me is we are getting VERY busy at work so not sure how the work load will be at that time until it gets alot closer and that will determin whether I can make this ride or not. Hopefully it will work out, I do have some vacation time but when we're busy I really don't feel right taking off ya know ??


trust me i know about being busy. i work close to 300 days a year if not more


----------



## walker

you mean to tell me 184 people have looked at this and only 24 comments .. come slackers lets organize this


----------



## RYAN.

I vote red Creek or bogs and boulders (alot more accommodations) but ill have to check out my schedule


----------



## sloboy

I'll be at work


----------



## mossyoak54

Ok for me I'm off through the 3rd. I'm guessing the weekend before may work better since a lot of people are already off. It's about an 8 hr drive for me but Im gonna do my best to make it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## walker

RYAN. said:


> I vote red Creek or bogs and boulders (alot more accommodations) but ill have to check out my schedule


Sorry bogs and boulders is out. To far for us Tx boyz to drive.


----------



## walker

Mossy be close to that or more for me.


----------



## browland

I know I can't get loose weekend before. Peak season at work, mid November to Christmas is the only time I have to earn my money . My planes taking triple flights each day creates triple the the amount broke and out of service . 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54

Well it looks like I'm in. Just set a date and for sure place. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Been to Red Creek twice and going back again on the 3rd of Nov. Haven't been on MIMB long or much but it would be cool meeting up with you guys and just riding!


----------



## RYAN.

walker said:


> Sorry bogs and boulders is out. To far for us Tx boyz to drive.


Aww naw its would only be like 2-3 more hours stay on I10 and hit I65


----------



## RYAN.

B&B is about another hour drive for me than red Creek but it's worth it


----------



## walker

Bogs and boulders is about another 8 hrs further for me to drive. So it's out


----------



## Polaris425

I don't think it's that far walker. But it's definitely farther. It's actually about the same for me either way strange enough. It's 3hrs to B&B. but I can get To red creek in 4.


----------



## RYAN.

I can make it to red Creek in 1.5 and b&B in 2.5 so I'm confused how it's another 8 hours

Unless ur talking about round trip then it would be around 5-6 more but I just like B&B 152% more Red Creek is fun don't get me wrong but there alot of thieves and just a shack in alot of land and don't even get me started on their 2 hose wash off station you might as well pee on it only like 5 showers with no hot water man I could go on for days lol

But this would be a group decision so my opinion doesn't really matter just throwing out my 2 cents


----------



## walker

We are talkin about the bogs and boulders in Alabama ! It's 13 hrs to b&b and right at 10 to red creek. I'm trying to keep it to were every one can attend. I'm not to crazy about driving to Alabama. And I'm sure alot of other people aren't either. If your dead set on going to b&b then go. I'm not turning this into a pissing match like meet & greet always turns into. Heck forget it let's make it at river run or mud creek which is 4 hrs from my house.


----------



## mossyoak54

Lol not to but in but b&b is an hour less drive for me so it doesn't really matter. Start another poll. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## DaveMK1

agreed put it up to a poll and lets see where we go.


----------



## Polaris425

Walker don't get all pissed off about it. If they want to go to B&B let them go. I'm Down for red creek if y'all will let me go.


----------



## walker

I guess I need to rephrase it. I'm going to red creek new years . Who wants to meet up. Lol. Yea Jon I guess your invited. Lmao


----------



## browland

walker said:


> We are talkin about the bogs and boulders in Alabama ! It's 13 hrs to b&b and right at 10 to red creek. I'm trying to keep it to were every one can attend. I'm not to crazy about driving to Alabama. And I'm sure alot of other people aren't either. If your dead set on going to b&b then go. I'm not turning this into a pissing match like meet & greet always turns into. Heck forget it let's make it at river run or mud creek which is 4 hrs from my house.


Do you need a hug ? .?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

specific date? im down for red creek! :rockn:


----------



## Cmoreau11

Tag threw a new years ride for new years at tower traxx last year we also have our annual ride there Nov. 9th coming up ..not sure if were going again for new years yet but everyone should def come out for our November event there!


----------



## DaveMK1

Think walker planned it for the weekend of the 5th. I will be up there (red creek) on either saturday or sunday. depends on what day my inlaws can watch the kiddo.


----------



## browland

get it together old man , i need to schedule time off so lets not be hasty:bigeyes:


----------



## DaveMK1

Myself and 4 other bikes will be there saturday.


----------



## walker

well change of plans crappy company i work for is not allowing any one to take vacation during holidays .. so new years ride is out for me ..


----------



## Polaris425

Suck.


----------



## DaveMK1

Screw it, lets make it a welcome 2013 and welcome home DaveMK1 ride at RCOR lol. Either way It will be the first time i've ridden in over 6 months and I will be there regardless!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

yea just set the closest date to the 1st (after the 1st is fine) as long as its a weekend and we will do a new years/welcome 2013 ride lol


----------



## mossyoak54

Well I guess now we need to figure out where the most of us are going. That would be the way I'd go. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brutemike

wish I was a little more south


----------



## 03maxpower

You riding tomorrow mike


----------



## jlint1988

DaveMK1 said:


> Screw it, lets make it a welcome 2013 and welcome home DaveMK1 ride at RCOR lol. Either way It will be the first time i've ridden in over 6 months and I will be there regardless!


Welcome back to the states bet your tired of all the big lizards and bananna rats lol


Need to be replacing axles other 
than typing


----------



## DaveMK1

jlint1988 said:


> Welcome back to the states bet your tired of all the big lizards and bananna rats lol
> 
> 
> Need to be replacing axles other
> than typing


Thanks but not back yet lol soon tho


----------



## DaveMK1

We won't be able to make it the weekend of the 5th due to scheduling conflicts. Will make it out there the weekend after though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'll be at Sabine for new years.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

so whens this ride gonna take place sometime in january right let me know where walker


----------



## walker

We will have to see if everyone can agree on some where. That's always seems to be the problem


----------



## brutelaws29.5

well pick a spot and ill try to get off and put a few people together to go ride


----------



## walker

Well b&b is out. Sabine , mud nationals. Lol.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I'm down for Sabine 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## walker

We will just see I imagine I could talk filthy in coming maybe a few others.


----------



## filthyredneck

I imagine ANY riding in Jan is probably out for me. I got up through december and after that it'll be Crosby only for a couple months.


----------



## browland

How bout a good old fashion mud ride here at memphrica Covington pike , ride wolf river bottoms?..


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Where's that browland




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## browland

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Where's that browland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Memphis tenn


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Memphis wow I wouldn't mind makin that trip for an event one year 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## browland

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Memphis wow I wouldn't mind makin that trip for an event one year
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


Come on up here buddy , you got a place to stay when you do . 5.5- 6 hours one way


----------



## brutemike

I would love too come ride with u guys everyone around here is a bunch of b#*¥€*$.


----------



## browland

brutemike said:


> I would love too come ride with u guys everyone around here is a bunch of b#*¥€*$.


Well you don't have have to worry about that here !! Those groups are dealt with on an as needed basis lol ,


----------



## walker

browland said:


> Well you don't have have to worry about that here !! Those groups are dealt with on an as needed basis lol ,


Ppffffftttttt. As if


----------



## browland

walker said:


> Ppffffftttttt. As if


What ever rock, you'd be up in the middle too lol


----------



## walker

I would have to be to save your *****. Lol


----------



## Bruteforce10

Im down to make this ride as long as im off. Gotta get a few things straight on the 420 first. 

Mike, you down to carpool lol?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

im down. i know we are planning a ride here in louisiana at mulletville on the 4-6 all day and night ride.

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 AM ----------



brutelaws29.5 said:


> well pick a spot and ill try to get off and put a few people together to go ride


 
mike u already know ma bikes are going on the trailor with you if they can make up where they want to go.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

No prob Jessie and drew the more the better 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> no prob jessie and drew the more the better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


 
ight good with me. Ill throw thew bed cover on ma truck to put all our stuff in there.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Have we come to a decision on a location boys???




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Well I haven't been to Sabine or to the place in Mississippi so flip a coin and make a decision 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Bruteforce10

I say Sabine. Its nice over there.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Im down to ride anywhere. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

So we lookin at the weekend of the 5-6 of January whos goin and what's the park




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Filthy take some vaca and let's pass a good time!!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## filthyredneck

^Wont work that way this time....


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Haha. Sounds like me there filthy when mike tells me to take some vacation and I can't cuz on call lmao


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## walker

Filthy's problem is he's about to have a new family member


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

walker said:


> Filthy's problem is he's about to have a new family member


 
ahh he gotta make that extra paper


----------



## lsu_mike

I would love to come hang with you y'all if its at Sabine...


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Family member aka new ride or lil papoosie




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Congrats either way filthy!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## filthyredneck

another little girl....2nd kiddo (and last lol)


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I herd dat congrats dude I have two boys myself and that's it for me but they a handful and have that bug to ride baaaaaaaaad I can't ask for any more than that




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

filthyredneck said:


> another little girl....2nd kiddo (and last lol)


 
congrats justin! i got a lil boy new born love it


----------



## sloboy

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Putin together a group to go to Sabine on the weekend of the 5th of January who's comin!!!




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## Col_Sanders

I'll be there. Orange dodge just past where you pay to get in.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Keep an eye out for my yellow rancher or team green brute should have a nice lol group I hope




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## clintbutler

Sabine ATV Park in Burkville, TX. is going to have one hell of a new years ride! Live bands, ride all day and night, 3000+ acre park!


----------



## Col_Sanders

brutelaws29.5 said:


> Putin together a group to go to Sabine on the weekend of the 5th of January who's comin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now



Crap, sorry didn't see the 5th of January. We will be there for new years. Doubt we will be there that weekend too.


----------



## lsu_mike

I'm working on it. About a 80% probability I'll be there..


----------



## RYAN.

Our group is going to red creek 28th - 1st

2010 mud pro
31 laws HL wheels
PC3 and HMF
SLD delete 
Racked
Clutch kit


----------



## Whitetail

I was thinkin of ridin this weekend at sabine. They are having a big new years ride this weekend coming up. I see alot of yall are gonna go ride but not till the weekend after new years. Just trin to see who all might head out there this coming weekend for the actuall party they are hosting. I havent been there yet but have heard some good things about the park. I will be there friday evening if it all works out to go. If amy one plans on going let me know where yall gonna camp and what ya drive ect. So we can meet up for the weekend. Thanks


----------



## brutelaws29.5

I've personally never been to Sabine but I've herd nothin but great reviews about the park 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## DaveMK1

Our group will be up at red creek on the 12th.


----------



## Bruteforce10

Mike, the Brute still gonna be open? Looking like the 420 will be sold this weekend.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

jess may not be making it may have to push back from what mike told me last night


----------



## Bruteforce10

Oh well it is what it is. Ill call him later this afternoon and get the DL.


----------

